#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Ban-i-lah, Chiang Mai

## extras

Boutique Guesthouse, Hostel, Chiangmai, Chiang Mai, Thailand - Banilah Home



Banilah is located behind Sote-suksa School. A bit difficult to find for someone not familiar with the area, e.g. me.  :Smile: 

My a/c room was 500 Bht, wifi is available for free.

This is the lobby.



Going to the room now..



I actually liked their door. Looking from the inside..



The bed was comfortable.



Not sure now as it was quite a few months back, but I think they've got no cable TV.



Pretty neat really.





Bathroom was outside, so you gotta walk out to the balcony to go to the bog.



Got hot water too.





But being outside of the room, it kinda invites bugs and ants to visit.

Gotta walk past this to go upstairs.



The owners are very friendly and helpful. Even took me to the main road on their motorbike when I checked out. 500 Bht very well spent.  :Smile:

----------


## Rascal

Like all I see but the outside bathroom, thought this was a winner?

----------


## Panda

The website says; -- "all rooms have private and fully equipped bathrooms."

----------


## Rascal

missed that thought we were told outside loo?

----------


## extras

Got private loo, but it was put outside the room, gotta go out on the private balcony first and it's there. Can see some of the balcony in this pic.




>

----------


## Rascal

when you are right, then you are! This place looks good to me.

----------

